# rpm from ./configure make n make install...



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2009)

for most of the newer versions of s/w i find that RPMs are not available and i have to compile from the source where i run

./configure make n make install... to install the s/w.

is it possible to get the RPM of that s/w after installing the s/w so that i can use it to install on other systems? or more so for future installs?
that was the first question

secondly, i find for some newer versions of s/w i need newer development tools to compile them. so do i need to install the latest devel gnome and hmmm ... i dont knw

i m stuck here while compiling evolution 2.26 ..... i installed  glib-2.18.4 but still i face this error. 

```
checking for GNOME_PLATFORM... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.18.0
         gtk+-2.0 >= 2.14.0
         gconf-2.0 >= 2.0.0
         libbonobo-2.0 >= 2.20.3
         libbonoboui-2.0 >= 2.4.2
         libglade-2.0 >= 2.0.0
         libgnomecanvas-2.0 >= 2.0.0
         libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.0.0
         libxml-2.0 >= 2.0.0
         shared-mime-info >= 0.22) were not met:

Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.18.0' but version of GLib is 2.12.3
Requested 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.14.0' but version of GTK+ is 2.10.4
Requested 'libbonobo-2.0 >= 2.20.3' but version of libbonobo is 2.16.0
Requested 'shared-mime-info >= 0.22' but version of shared-mime-info is 0.19

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GNOME_PLATFORM_CFLAGS
and GNOME_PLATFORM_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
```


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 19, 2009)

Which distro are you using?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 21, 2009)

i m using centos 5.3 at this point


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmm....making rpms from tarballs has never been easy for me. In Google search for

make rpm from tarball

and see the results. A number of good tutorials there.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you dost ...


----------

